# How do I play in heavy winds- like our friend in England



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a devil of a time controlling drives and long irons during heavy winds. Infact the winds were strong enough to move the ball on the green. I would hit a great drive or approach and the ball would come back or forced down and of course left or right based on wind direction. What am I missing to play good shots in winds. I hope my question is clear. It was hot too high90's or high 30's


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's called a knock down shot. Low, below the wind, line drives.

knock down shot - Google Search 

Enjoy the read. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> It's called a knock down shot. Low, below the wind, line drives.
> 
> knock down shot - Google Search
> 
> Enjoy the read. :thumbsup:


I can handle that shot with an iron,but as I picture it in my brain cell, if doesn't connect for woods especially the driver. I'm going to the range tomorrow and experiment with this shot. its suppose to be quite breezy. Its that damn Las Vegas gale
Thanks Patch


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The natural tendancy is to try and hit the ball harder, to "fight" the wind. You can't beat the wind but you can learn to use the wind. Don't lash at the ball or you'll lose tempo and hit hooks and slices that the wind will only exaggerate. Into the wind take a couple of extra clubs, position the ball back in the stance a little, you'll need to hood the face slightly, and take a 3/4 swing. You'll hit it lower and straighter. Sacrifice some yardage for control. When firing into the green, consider what club won't go through the green, not what club will reach the green - quite often it pays to think about hitting the back half of the green because in all honesty you're more likely to be closer to the centre of the green. 

Downwind, especially off the tee, take less club for more hang time and longer carry but also remember that downwind you will not fly as high and the spin will also be knocked off it to a certain extent.

On long holes think about where you need to be to give yourself a good line into the flag, e.g. on a par 4 that you aren't going to reach in 2 is there a position that will allow you to run one in low right to the flag. Stay away from hazards. There's a good chance you won't be on in regulation so don't turn it into a double bogey by hitting the hazards as well - better to lay up than take on a risky one.

And finally, in a competition don't forget everyone is suffering the same. How you control yourself will give you a huge advantage over those that fight the wind.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry for the Las Vegas Gale winds. However you should know that it is an election year, and that there is a lot of hot air being distributed. :laugh:

A few things I do when playing in windy conditions is to get a feel for the speed of the wind. It's either going to be a 1 club wind, 2 club wind or 3+ club wind. I can still play well in a 1 club wind. A 2 club wind requires some of my brain cells to work over time. With a 3+ club wind all bets are off. A 3+ club wind is like the "old" street walking, working girl. You just have to do the best you can with the tools you have. Even putts in a 2, or 3+ wind are not a sure thing for the golfer. 

My version of the knock down is to play the ball back in my stance more than I normally would. This helps me to hit the ball with a delofted club, which helps to keep my ball flight lower. I do this with all my clubs, woods, and irons. I take 1, 2, or 3 extra club for what ever the wind conditions might warrant, and just use a 1/2-3/4 punch shot swing. I also try to keep my hands a head of the ball at impact to get a fuller effect of the delofted club. I do choke down on what ever club I am using for better control. I want accuracy more than anything else. Distance is what it is. For really long shots I will even use my driver off the playing surface as long as I have a good lie to work with. I choke down, and aim more left that I normally would since I tend to fade/slice the ball with that club, when using it off the deck. I suggest anyone wanting to use their driver off the turf to put in some practice time with it. It's a tough shot even in great weather. 

With cross winds, and down wind shots I let the wind help me. I make allowances in my set up for how the wind is going to move the ball. When hitting directly into the wind I just keep the ball low, and take what ever I get out of the shot.

When playing in windy conditions, I know from the start that my score will be higher because the natural defense of a golf course now has a formidable helper.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> The natural tendancy is to try and hit the ball harder, to "fight" the wind. You can't beat the wind but you can learn to use the wind. Don't lash at the ball or you'll lose tempo and hit hooks and slices that the wind will only exaggerate. Into the wind take a couple of extra clubs, position the ball back in the stance a little, you'll need to hood the face slightly, and take a 3/4 swing. You'll hit it lower and straighter. Sacrifice some yardage for control. When firing into the green, consider what club won't go through the green, not what club will reach the green - quite often it pays to think about hitting the back half of the green because in all honesty you're more likely to be closer to the centre of the green.
> 
> Downwind, especially off the tee, take less club for more hang time and longer carry but also remember that downwind you will not fly as high and the spin will also be knocked off it to a certain extent.
> 
> ...


After reading frog's post and now Big Hobbit's I've come to the conclusion I still have a lot to learn and practice, which is a good thing. Thank you my friends:thumbsup: damn Las Vegas gales:cheeky4:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My natural shot is high, so playing in the wind starts becoming a problem for me without the wind having to blow all that hard.

I can hit the ball low, but when I try to hit it fairly hard and low, I don't often accomplish the combination. So if I want it low, I can't swing as hard as usual and my club selection becomes very difficult because it may be a 3-4 club difference. One particular hole I play with a driver and a 7 iron might become a driver and a 4 iron if I try to play it low against the wind.

Where I work and play most often, the course promotes the opportunity to bump and run. We have some players who play that way as a matter of course and they have a big advantage this time of year when the Florida breezes begin to blow.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

DennisM said:


> My natural shot is high, so playing in the wind starts becoming a problem for me without the wind having to blow all that hard.
> 
> I can hit the ball low, but when I try to hit it fairly hard and low, I don't often accomplish the combination. So if I want it low, I can't swing as hard as usual and my club selection becomes very difficult because it may be a 3-4 club difference. One particular hole I play with a driver and a 7 iron might become a driver and a 4 iron if I try to play it low against the wind.
> 
> Where I work and play most often, the course promotes the opportunity to bump and run. We have some players who play that way as a matter of course and they have a big advantage this time of year when the Florida breezes begin to blow.


Dennis, if you hit the ball hard you will impart more spin on it, which into the wind will be exaggerated and the ball will balloon up.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Big Hobbit said:


> Dennis, if you hit the ball hard you will impart more spin on it, which into the wind will be exaggerated and the ball will balloon up.


I understand that. My problem is making such a big change in the force with which I hit the ball, (my swing tends to lose its timing), and it's complicated by calculating which club I need to make up for the distance.

A number of years ago, I shot 75 at the Doral Red course. Playing in the wind that day was just something else. I consider it one of the best rounds of my life.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

To All Poor Weather Players: Go to your local driving range, and practice in poor weather conditions. Use all your clubs so you will have an idea as to what to expect from your bag of sticks. Move your ball position around in your stance to see what happens to the ball's flight. Take notes if want, to use later. 

I was bored today. I have a place nearby where I have blow sand, and the wind was blowing north at 20 mph. Yep, there I was hitting balls out of the sand, in 103*F heat. Don't say it, as my wife already told me I was nuts.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree its tough learning a new way of hitting, which I did today, and boy do I have a lot of practice to do.a lot of duffed shots to day hitting in the winds from Las Vegas.:laugh:


----------

